# You know you're a bogan when....



## azza74 (Nov 26, 2006)

You know you're a bogan when....

1. A Halloween pumpkin has more teeth than your wife does. 

2. You let your twelve-year-old daughter smoke at the dinner
table in front of her kids.

3. You've been married three times and still have the same in-laws.

4. Jack Daniel's makes your list of "most admired people."

5. You wonder how service stations keep their restrooms so clean.

6. Someone in your family once died right after saying: "Hey, watch this."

7. You think Dom Perignon is a Mafia leader. 

8. A ceiling fan once ruined your wife's hairdo.

9. You think the last words of Advance Australia Fair are:
"Carn panfers."

10. You lit a match in the bathroom and your house exploded, right of its wheels.

11. The market value of your car goes up and down, depending on how much
petrol is in it.

12. You have to go outside to get something from the fridge. 

13. One of your kids was born on a pool table.

14. You can't get married to your sweetheart because there's a
law against it.

15. You think "loaded dishwasher" means your wife is drunk.

16. Your toilet paper has page numbers on it. 

17. Your front verandah collapses and kills more than five
dogs.
> >> >
> >>


----------



## krusty (Nov 26, 2006)

Lol.....


----------



## Jakee (Nov 26, 2006)

LOL Throw Back Bogan !


----------



## triptych_angel (Nov 26, 2006)

Your wardrobe consists of Flannel and black faded jeans.


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 26, 2006)

*My turn my turn................*


When you need to dress up for Walmart








When your favorite Tshirt reads







When a bit of rain doesn't stop you from goin' fish'n







When you have a Deer's butt for a doorbell







When your Wedding Photo looks like..






Yes, I'm a Redneck and proud of it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 27, 2006)

azza74 said:


> You know you're a bogan when....
> 15. You think "loaded dishwasher" means your wife is drunk.


Hahahahahaha
Thanks for the 3am chuckle.

elapid that last pic is photoshopped. 
And ew! As if have a carcass bum on your house! haha


----------

